# New Big Bear Smoker



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Picked up a new smoker from Joe over at CBWeldingandFrabrication. Great quality and craftsmanship. And the best thing is their pits are ready to go. No need to purchase any extra add ons for caster wheels, tuning plates or anything. Got her all burned in tonight. Cant wait to start smokin my meat :slimer:

DG-


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats! Joe and his crew made my custom pit 4 years ago and it's been a great pit.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

It orta last you many,many years.That's a good looking rig!


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

That is one fine looking pit. Enjoy!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I love the one he made for me but one quick word of advice...

Be sure to lube the handle on the fire box every once in a while. Right where it goes through the door.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice!!! What are the dimensions of that one?


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's the 20 x 36 with a 20 x 20 fire box.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Nice pit!! Joe is a cool dude. Enjoy the pit. I plan on using mine S much as possible


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Big Bear Pits*

Can't beat em. Best pits and best people.


----------



## nicksamira (Apr 29, 2011)

Joe takes pride in what he builds. I had him make my pit 20x60 and it was the best thing i could have done. He will build what you want also. 

Thanks Joe


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

That thing is sweet!


----------



## Poco Bueno (Oct 5, 2013)

Very nice!! He seems to make a quality product.

Ray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

nice pit!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Those are good looking pits that Joe builds.


----------

